# Satellite l645d-s4040 Won't turn on.



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm attempting to work on a Toshiba except it won't turn on. Supposedly this PC was working fine and it would only need a battery... supposedly. When power is connected the "Power Supply" and "Battery" light both respond, the Power being white and the Battery being amber. When trying to start the PC, both the "On" and "Thinking" lights come on for a second and then turn off resulting in nothing. I've ran this process at least 20 times. I re-seated the ram, 1 stick being 1Gb and the other a 2 Gb, and tried variations of either, changing locations and each singular, with the same result. I changed out the battery with another known good one of the same type with no change. I even swapped HDD, which is why I'm doing this in the first place, with no change. I've double checked all visible connections that do not require a full strip down of the system. Aside from the added RAM, it should still be on the factory specs available here... or here http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/satellite_L645D-S4040.pdf As for always, thanks in advance TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi start with the troubleshooting here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## CrazyJ230 (Dec 3, 2010)

Processor turned out to be fried.... thanks joeten and TSF.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome check ebay for a replacement AMD AMP320SGR22GM | eBay


----------

